# b14 fog lights



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

whats up ever body is it possable to wire your fog lights so they stay on when you put your brihts on


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

yes there is, you have 2 options in doing this...
1. would be to rewire the fog lights completely
2. would be to find the pink and blue wire coming from the factory relay and either wire it to a switch or to the park light.


And there are also a couple of things you also may want to know, first off being that in some states fog lights are not legal to run unless it is foggy outside, and what ever you run that wire to, any time that wire receives power the fog lights will come on.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

cool man have you done this your self


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

well in a way, I put foglights on my car that came factory with no fog lights, and I also have a haynes manual that has the wiring diagram in it.
But in my opion your easyest way would be to wire into the factory harness and run the power to a park light, much simpiler and I like to just have foglights on sometimes(looks cool).
And another thing there is a piece of sheet medal in the foglight covering the bulb, if you cut that peice of medal off the fog lights are 3 times as bright


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

mattdc_07 said:


> well in a way, I put foglights on my car that came factory with no fog lights, and I also have a haynes manual that has the wiring diagram in it.
> But in my opion your easyest way would be to wire into the factory harness and run the power to a park light, much simpiler and I like to just have foglights on sometimes(looks cool).
> And another thing there is a piece of sheet medal in the foglight covering the bulb, if you cut that peice of medal off the fog lights are 3 times as bright


i highly agree with using the park light signal for switching on the fog.
i also did that shield delete and it scatters the light more. the drawback though is added glare to oncoming traffic and aligning the foglamp level is a bit more tedious since that "shadow line" is gone.


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

What I had to do about adjusting the lights is take the top bolt out and put a washer between the mount bracket and the fog light and it works perfectly.
And my lights still have the shadow line though.


----------

